# hearts and gizzards



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

hello, i have been feeding my pup chicken quarters only. i recently bought some hearts and gizzards. how much do i need to feed him those? i hear like 3 times a week? just 1 piece? 

also i want to feed my puppy beef ribs from the grocery, but my family say it has too much fat? is that right? 

also when i feed my pup a chicken quarter, i take the skin and all the fat off. should i leave some on? 

thank u.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

coolstorybro said:


> hello, i have been feeding my pup chicken quarters only.


I don't remember exactly how long you have been feeding raw. If its been over 2 weeks and IF stools are good, then its time to try other protein sources. I suggest turkey.



> i recently bought some hearts and gizzards. how much do i need to feed him those? i hear like 3 times a week? just 1 piece?


Again, I'm not sure how long you've been on raw but I would put those in the freezer for about a month.



> also i want to feed my puppy beef ribs from the grocery, but my family say it has too much fat? is that right?


You need to introduce a few more protein sources before you work your way up to beef. I would suggest you feed turkey for a few meals for a week, then maybe pork or fish a couple of meals in a week. Then it would be ok to move to beef ribs. It's not too much fat assuming he has been having no digestive problems so far. There is a lot of bone in beef ribs so he should be ok, once you get to beef.



> also when i feed my pup a chicken quarter, i take the skin and all the fat off. should i leave some on?


If his stools are solid and he is having no problems in that area, leave the skin and fat on. I never cut skin and fat off anything when I first started.

*ETA:* My methods try to assure minimum chances of digestive upset. You could feed pork ribs right now and maybe not have a problem. You could feed the chicken heart & gizzards and not have a problem. Chances of a problem are less if you follow my instructions.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

ty. 

his poop is a dark color, and it is solid with little moisture, not a lot. also it turns grey after a couple days, and it looks like rocks after? is that fine?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

coolstorybro said:


> ty.
> 
> his poop is a dark color, and it is solid with little moisture, not a lot. also it turns grey after a couple days, and it looks like rocks after? is that fine?


Yeah, a real dark yellowish color at first turning almost white and powdery in a day or two. Different meats will change the color of the stools. Chicken usually makes a dark yellow tinted thing. When I feed beef heart, I get black that is a little softer and never turns white.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

i switched my dog to raw 2 weeks ago and so far he's only got chicken. He's got pretty much every part of the chicken, except for organs and he's doing fine! in the next few dys i will introduce turkey to him!

When would you start chicken hearts and gizzards! I knowit is not considered organs but it probably still is too early to feed it or??


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

bernadettelevis said:


> i switched my dog to raw 2 weeks ago and so far he's only got chicken. He's got pretty much every part of the chicken, except for organs and he's doing fine! in the next few dys i will introduce turkey to him!
> 
> When would you start chicken hearts and gizzards! I knowit is not considered organs but it probably still is too early to feed it or??


i am on like my 2nd week, and i give him some. he doeesnt even chew them, he just swallow. 

also my dog looks thinner/slimmer? is that ok?


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

coolstorybro said:


> i am on like my 2nd week, and i give him some. he doeesnt even chew them, he just swallow.
> 
> also my dog looks thinner/slimmer? is that ok?


My dachshunds slimmed down a lot after starting raw. It wasn't like they were "fat" before... it's just a whole different kind of healthiness. I did have two fat ones, but they slimmed down from 16 to 11 pounds and from 13 to 8 pounds :-D But my "normal weight" ones still slimmed down about 17% of their body weight.


----------

